
Show HN: Tagging for Semantic Web made easy - devbas
http://contenttagger.com
======
devbas
ContentTagger automatically shows you the 'child' attributes from a chosen
domain or range attribute so it becomes more easy to select something. On top
of that I'm able to pass a link with the code to Google Structured Data
Developer console and Facebook Graph, so easy testing!

In the future I want to add more schemas (currently only schema.org) and
create a library which you can use to query linked data yourself with SparQL.

Stack: Node, MongoDB, React

If you have any questions or feedback let me know so I can make the product
even better, thank you!

